# Best boxing trunks.



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

One of my favorite things about boxing is seeing the nice boxing trunks some of these guys wear. Post some of the best looking boxing trunks you've seen. I'll post some of my favorite right now:

Manny Pacquiao's (Pacquiao/Marquez IV)









David Price's (Price/Thompson I)









Victor Ortiz's (Ortiz/Maidana)









Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.'s (Chavez/Martinez)









Miguel Cotto's (Cotto/Rodriguez)








Damn, Cotto's outfit now p4p one of the best on my list :happy. I can't get over how awesome his outfit was for that fight.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

JCC JR's head looks MASSIVE in that picture :rofl


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

I liked these trunks from Pacquiao,







and from the Cotto fight.

ATG? 








:hey


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LMFAO more like AT cheapest. How the fuck does anyone rip up their boxing trunks. Man, that Manny Pacquiao has some style I swear. He's like P4P in how beautiful his trunks look.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Kampioni said:


> ATG?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl I forgot about Abraham's trunks in that fight. What the hell kind of plastic wrap shite were they made from? My favourites were Julian Jackson's against McCallum. Because he wore them on his chin. To protect his body.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Amir Khan always has decent trunks


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> :rofl I forgot about Abraham's trunks in that fight. What the hell kind of plastic wrap shite were they made from? My favourites were Julian Jackson's against McCallum. Because he wore them on his chin. To protect his body.


Remember Riddick Bowe's ripped trunks in his fight with Pirre Coetzer, arse was hanging out for half the fight :lol: Larry Merchant said something along the lines of 'Riddick Bowe is showing a lot more cheek than we're used to seeing right now' made me break my balls laughing :yep


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the only ones that were nice from May were the trunks he wore against Mosley and the ones against Guerrero. The ones he wore against Ortiz were shit. They looked like something Fred Flintstone would wear.

Oh, and don't get stingy with the pictures guys. Post them, don't just say "so and so's trunks." Post the damn pics :fire.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

HAVOC TRUNKS


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> I think the only ones that were nice from May were the trunks he wore against Mosley and the ones against Guerrero. The ones he wore against Ortiz were shit. *They looked like something Fred Flintstone would wear.*
> 
> Oh, and don't get stingy with the pictures guys. Post them, don't just say "so and so's trunks." Post the damn pics :fire.


:lol:


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

I love the flashy ones, especially Rigo's

Pac's have been pretty awesome since he got rid of those pathetic flame numbers

It's all about the bravado :happy


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

May's versus Guerrero were nice. Rigo has nice style with his sequined shorts. And I always liked the traditional Kronk-style trunks:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

DaCrooked said:


> HAVOC TRUNKS


I've always despised those trunks. :conf


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

i'm not much of a pac fan but if it came out that these were dragonball influenced :cheers


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


>


we have a winner what fight was that?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, @EuroBot, Adonis Stevenson. I forgot I absolutely loved those trunks he wore against Chad Dawson.

Also, Donaire's trunks were pretty fucking badass. Loved the yellow and the black mix. I never thought those two colors went together, but they looked absolutely amazing.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

MGS said:


> we have a winner what fight was that?


Dont know what fight it is exactly but i think its some fight from the later stages of Duran's career.The one's he wore in his third fight with Leonard are similar but not as good as these are.

Awesome shorts :yep


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Gotta love these from Lara....fresh pic.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, I forgot how badass Lara's trunks were in that fight @ChicoTheBoy. How the flames made that Cuban flag, just beautiful. Some of my favorite sequenced trunks have to be Marco Antonio Barrera's.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

El Mexi-Box said:


> One of my favorite things about boxing is seeing the nice boxing trunks some of these guys wear.


:lol:

Cottos entire clobber for the Mayweather fight was great

Mayweathers best shorts were for the JMM bout


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> Shit, I forgot how badass Lara's trunks were in that fight @ChicoTheBoy. How the flames made that Cuban flag, just beautiful. Some of my favorite sequenced trunks have to be Marco Antonio Barrera's.


I loved Laras that night...dont usually like sequenced trunks but your right Barrera's had some style. It amazes me how some boxers where the ugliest trunks...lol Also liked Mayweathers against Oscar.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

I cringe every time a fighter wears those skirt trunks, like Sharmba Mitchell used to do.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Liked Rigo's in this fight








Both Gamboa and Salido rocking nice trunks-this is just an awesome pic


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Kinda liked these on Hatton even though never liked him much.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Also really liked del boys vs haye with all the flags of the world on


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> Liked Rigo's in this fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats with the long socks that you always see the Cubanos rockin, both in the amateurs and pros?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, those Selby trunks look nice as fuck. Jeez, dude the Del Boy trunks look like a fucking trainwreck. I'm not digging them.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

not naseem's trunks foo!


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Whats with the long socks that you always see the Cubanos rockin, both in the amateurs and pros?


Yup that's their style, and usually the high top shoes, i've noticed they use alot of Adidas gear too, especially for shoes, because im pretty sure that's the gear they use for olmypics for Cuban team. Probably just comfortable with it.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

I bought white asics that rigondeaux and gamboa wear in red. gamboa wore it In the salido fight. the best shoes I have ever worn and quite comfy. as well as wearing high socks it just adds to comfort and style.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Oscar's split trunks for the Vargas fight, Canelo's White/Black and Red/White/Green trunks from the Cintron and Lopez fights, Pacquiao's white trunks, and Cotto's Blue/Gold trunks from the Margarito rematch are my favorites among fighters in recent years.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Great shouts on Cotto's against Margo II and JMM's against Casa.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Almost forgot


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to hand it to Broner, some of his trunks are pretty damn nice:




























As someone mentioned, I don't know how some boxers don't splurge on their outfits and trunks. This is what separates boxing from the UFC. Shit, I'd make my trunks as nice and artistic as possible, but maybe it's because I'm Mexican a Mexicans love glitter and shit. Just look at the luchadores like Sin Carra and Mil Mascaras. I'm a sucker for nice, artistic trunks.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Joe Greene's trunks against Martirosyan is an all time favorite of mines.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Those tasselled numbers ought to be banned.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Malignaggi's vs. Hatton were absolutely horrid...










...as were Hatton's in his last fight...










But they do hold some of my favourites


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Malignaggi's vs. Hatton were absolutely horrid...


Looks like he's shitting out Goo from Gumby.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Marco Huck has nice trunks mixed with his golden boots. Shame i cant find a proper picture of his golden trunks and golden boots.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Those tasselled numbers ought to be banned.


I don't see a problem with them. What makes you think so? I also like tassels, especially those tasseled shoes that Paulie Malignaggi wears. They look awesome to me.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> I don't see a problem with them. What makes you think so? I also like tassels, especially those tasseled shoes that Paulie Malignaggi wears. They look awesome to me.


Glad to hear somebody likes them.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Spider said:


> Glad to hear somebody likes them.


I don't know, I'm a fan of anything that looks flashy. Glitter, sequence, tassels, I like it all. As I said, though, I'm more of a fan of color schemes, which is why my favorites are mainly those that I posted in the first page which don't features any of that flashy stuff. Like Chavez Jr.'s little flame at the base of his trunks which then go on to match his shoes. I thought that little simple thing was just awesome.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Amir Khan always has decent trunks


Yeah, I like his trunks, he eventually settled into the basic pattern of the cool-looking British-themed AK letters with lightning coming down.


















































Fucker likes to jab a lot doesn't he :lol:


----------



## twenty1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I liked De La Hoya's trunks in the Mayweather and Pacquiao fight. I like above the knee trunks, I feel like I can move alot better.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

twenty1 said:


> I liked De La Hoya's trunks in the Mayweather and Pacquiao fight. I like above the knee trunks, I feel like I can move alot better.


bro DLH doesnt have above the knee trunks, he has normal trunks that he wears half a foot past his belly button


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


>


These are fucking sweet blade! Frazier's from FOTC have always been a personal favourite of mine.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm outraged that nobody has mentionned Tyson Fury yet. :hat

I mean these are sweet.





















Spoiler


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

I always liked tysons solid black trunks, nothing fancy, no sponsers, no tassels or sequents just old school black trunks very intimidating. Roberto Duran's trunks he wore in the brawl in montreal I always loved despite the fact they promote smoking I thought it was a cool design


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it ok to wear boxing trunks to the gym just to work out with weights, or are they a nuisance to wear?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Is it ok to wear boxing trunks to the gym just to work out with weights, or are they a nuisance to wear?


I never even sparred in trunks, just shorts.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, we need to revive this thread. There have been some bad-ass looking boxing trunks going around:










Lomachenko's whole outfit for this fight was just fucking insane. Dude has good taste.










Jose Ramirez's Nike red trunks are just so fucking badass. I wish I could buy a pair to work-out in. They are incredible.










Peterson's trunks in the Ortiz fight were also fucking awesome. Actually, his whole outfit was badass. I hope I didn't post this one already...

Manny Pacquiao is fighting soon. His trunks have always been works of art ever since he got rid of that stupid flame-number.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Nothing gay about THIS thread ! :-(


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Nothing gay about THIS thread ! :-(


ikr!? talking about clothes is so gay. i'm glad i just wear whatever my mum buys me and never care about how i look because i'd hate to be thought of as gay and ruin my chances with all those girls that already dont like me bc my shit clothes.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Amir Khan always has decent trunks










Looks like something a binman would wear!


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Liked both sets of trunks from this fight...


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Lion heart (Jul 14, 2013)

These are my favourite trunks ever


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Off topic, but why does Abraham often have 'Camp David' on his shorts? That's Obama's rural home isn't it?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Whoever posted the Rigo trunks. So ace.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I liked Chisora's trunks in the Haye fight:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

scrappylinks said:


> ikr!? talking about clothes is so gay. i'm glad i just wear whatever my mum buys me and never care about how i look because i'd hate to be thought of as gay and ruin my chances with all those girls that already dont like me bc my shit clothes.


:|


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

scrappylinks said:


> ikr!? talking about clothes is so gay. i'm glad i just wear whatever my mum buys me and never care about how i look because i'd hate to be thought of as gay and ruin my chances with all those girls that already dont like me bc my shit clothes.


I guess all these boxers wearing nice trunks are closet *******... atsch Don't mind him; he's just being stupid.

Anyways,










GGG's trunks and gloves were cool as hell for the Rosado fight. Sorry, I just noticed that isn't the Rosado fight, but he wore similar when he was fighting Rosado. I liked the baby-blue outlining, clean as fuck.

Yeah, that's his fight with Proska.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Naz' outfit in the Soto fight was fucking amazing as well.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I guess all these boxers wearing nice trunks are closet *******... atsch Don't mind him; he's just being stupid.
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> ...


Those trunks were almost pink from Rosado's blood by the end of the fight!


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Cotto's trunks and shoes vs Rodriguez were fresh......


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, shit :happy. I forgot about his outfit for that fight. It was most likely because I saw it after the fight took place and the quality sucked. Yeah, Cotto had a whole lot of style for that fight. Dude's whole outfit was nice as fuck.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

How **** was Gabe Rosado's skirt style trunks from the weekend atsch


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Danny Garcia's.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

inko's gold trunks


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

These trunks were/are iconic for pac entering his prime to greatness

These days seem a little basic compared to all the designer shit everyones wearing


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

joe's fotc trunks.

my personal fav






ronnie harris's career trunks, someone needs to bring that style back. he is 70's personified.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Come on, somebody had to bring it up. :lol:


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Both FOTC trunks, Fraziers especially.

The Duran ones somebody posted earlier are the best so far.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

IMO Galaxy Warrior Campbell had some good ones too....I just couldn't find good pics of ones I remembered :conf


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> IMO Galaxy Warrior Campbell had some good ones too....I just couldn't find good pics of ones I remembered :conf


i liked nates as well, sometimes they are horrifically bad. but he had a style that he kept for his all his career








army tribute event. wore this.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

I know he used to take the traditional gladiator trunks off for fighting but still looks badass with that helmet. I just remember Joel Cassamayor's corner screaming at Mick during the refs instructions "You better keep that helmet on boy, your going to need it" :lol:


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I love Michael Katsidis' gear pre-fight. He looked like a total badass. He definitely deserved to wear it too, guy was a fucking warrior.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, homboy Galaxy's trunks look like shit. Did his 4 year old make those in his coloring class or some shit? They are fucking horrific.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Andre Ward is stepping up his trunks game now he's with Jordan Brand, these ones for the Dawson fight were cool.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


looks like he went super saiyan with his pose there


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> How **** was Gabe Rosado's skirt style trunks from the weekend atsch


yeah those annoy me. dudes who rock those never win (matthyse vs peterson :yep)


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> looks like he went super saiyan with his pose there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> looks like he went super saiyan with his pose there


:yep he's lost his super saiyan aura going up in weight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MGS said:


>


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch, this brought back memories of the shit taking noises they'd make when going super saiyan



bballchump11 said:


> :yep he's lost his super saiyan aura going up in weight


nothing will ever make me forget about him going all Roy Jonez up in that bitch then getting knocked down because he was more cocky than his abilities could handle


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't know, I'm a fan of anything that looks flashy. Glitter, sequence, tassels, I like it all. As I said, though, I'm more of a fan of color schemes, which is why my favorites are mainly those that I posted in the first page which don't features any of that flashy stuff. Like Chavez Jr.'s little flame at the base of his trunks which then go on to match his shoes. I thought that little simple thing was just awesome.


so what do you think of this guy :yep


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Durans trunks from Leonard 1 are awesome.
I really like simple trunks like the ones in my avi or like Dempsey wore against Willard, Brennan, Firpo etc.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

MGS said:


>


:lol:

Here comes Roger 

That look in his eye :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


>


HIS FUCKING ARMS ARE THE SIZE OF LIGHTWEIGHTS.

Also the shorts he's wearing are really nice .Nice trim.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

White trim on red is a great color.
I love those, I got the same ones.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I love this color. I got 4 pairs like his, they are great for jogging or just casual wear. Love them.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> :lol:
> 
> Here comes Roger
> 
> That look in his eye :rofl


:rofl


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Malignaggi's outfit vs Diaz II was cool as fuck...lime green compression tights


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Juanma's trunks in the Garcia fight were also pretty solid.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, hell no, Paez's trunks were always ugly as fuck.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey's trunks in this fight, hell his whole outfit, was fucking badass.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Mikey's trunks in this fight, hell his whole outfit, was fucking badass.


At least that shit better than that lame ass corny cowboy outfit he wore in that Lopez fight. That shit he wore was cringe worthy.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> At least that shit better than that lame ass corny cowboy outfit he wore in that Lopez fight. That shit he wore was cringe worthy.


:cheers That's why I said Juanma's trunks were better.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

small pun delivers as always


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Those red ones are just so fucking badass. Dude rivals the Pac-Man's grey trunks in terms of style with those. Pac-Man still has the nicest consistent streak of trunks, though.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yamanaka trunks in this fight were pretty badass, imo.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Chavez's trunks for the LaPorte fight were fantastic.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


>


I was waiting for someone to post some Camacho trunks. Crazy bastard.


----------



## charlie harper (May 18, 2013)

KLITSCHKOs.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

charlie harper said:


> KLITSCHKOs.


Which one, but I definitely love Wlad's with the gold lining. Badass as fuck!


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

Nike makes the best boxing trunks for its fighters currently IMO.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

the peach trunks joe frazier wore against jerry quarry in their second fight.


----------



## bobalachko (Jun 20, 2013)

Rigondeaux cuban shorts are class


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


>


Why was Bladerunner banned?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lion heart said:


> These are my favourite trunks ever


Agreed. The handwriting for 'Marvelous' coupled with the fabric which looks like suede. It's simple and elegant. Worthy to don the Marvelous One.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Chinny said:


>


Norris' hair is sick. He always had some shit shaved into it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, I like his trunks, he eventually settled into the basic pattern of the cool-looking British-themed AK letters with lightning coming down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look where his right hand is in all those pics :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> look where his right hand is in all those pics :lol:


I know :-(


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Boxing trunks that drop below the fighter's knee look absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Simple & Classic
Sal Sanchez baby blue trunks from the Gomez fight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

cotto floyd and pacman always look good in the ring


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> cotto floyd and pacman always look good in the ring


I get your avi now! I get it! Wow it's like a new world.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Why was Bladerunner banned?


L E O N put a verbal beating on him then made him crawl through the arch created by my legs as they're shoulder width apart

bitch psychologically broke down and could think of nothing but race based lines. some forum police thought her race jokes were lame, so the hoe had to go


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

The Black Assassin (from Floyd's Gatti fight)

Mexico (from Floyd's Oscar fight). This was an ironic piece since it was better than any Mexican's Mexico flag trunks I seen thus far

Master Greywolf (from Floyd's Hatton fight)

Altair (from Floyd's Cotto(e) fight)

Grey Serpent (from Floyd's Saul fight)


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

surprised nobody mentioned Ward's Jordan outfit


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

I still have no idea how to post pics here, it does not bother me to much as by the time I would post someone would of beaten me to it LOL
Any how, Floyd does always entertain with his shorts ( outfits ) and someone allready posted Prince Naseem and The Baby Faced Assasins


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Norris' hair is sick. He always had some shit shaved into it.


Norris always had swagger


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Mexico (from Floyd's Oscar fight). This was an ironic piece since it was better than any Mexican's Mexico flag trunks I seen thus far


Speaking of that fight... I was checking out stills from it (Anyway)
came across this pic of Oscar attacking & in that instance looks like De La Hoya is beating up Floyd Sr.
(Shit weirded me the fuck out)

check it out.









OK... Back to the fashion.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Speaking of that fight... I was checking out stills from it (Anyway)
> came across this pic of Oscar attacking & in that instance looks like De La Hoya is beating up Floyd Sr.
> (Shit weirded me the fuck out)
> 
> ...


beating up your trainer:verysad


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I get your avi now! I get it! Wow it's like a new world.


:rofl


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Naz' outfit in the Soto fight was fucking amazing as well.


Damn look at the size of naz's legs looks like most Heavyweights.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Simple & Classic
> Sal Sanchez baby blue trunks from the Gomez fight.


His blue trunks were awesome


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I always liked Haglers red trunks from his earlier days


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Foremans red white and blue aswell


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Theron said:


> His blue trunks were awesome


not a colorway you see on Mexicans often. good minimalist design



Theron said:


> I always liked Haglers red trunks from his earlier days


dope



Theron said:


> Foremans red white and blue aswell


Frazier's trunks also look good there


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

RJJ from Montell Griffin 2 were pretty good


----------

